# esnifar pegamento



## Satoria

Hola a todos,

Espero que estéis bien.

Quiero intentar traducir esta frase al inglés, pero no estoy muy seguro:

"Cuando lo supo, a los 10 años, el niño se perdió: empezó a *esnifar pegamento *y visitó el primer correccional."

"when he found out, 10 at the time, the boy got lost and started to sniff drugs and then got into the corrective center for the first time."

Cualquier ayuda, os apreciaré. 

Gracias mil,

Antonio


----------



## mijoch

Glue sniffing

"started to sniff glue"


----------



## Satoria

gracias, me parece un poco raro este concepto.


----------



## jilar

Satoria said:


> gracias, me parece un poco raro este concepto.


¿Cuál?, ¿esnifar?, ¿pegamento?, ¿o el conjunto "esnifar pegamento"?

No es más que inhalar los vapores (olor) que desprende, en este caso, el pegamento. "Tragar" el olor por la nariz. Todo derivado del concepto "oler".


----------



## Satoria

Sí, ¿pero es algo que causa adicción o es algo ilegal o delito? El pegamento se puede comprar en muchas tiendas, ¿no? O en este caso, ¿esnifar un tipo especial de pegamento que está prohibido? Solo por curiosidad, nunca me imagino que pueden tener adicción al pegamento.


----------



## jilar

Por lo que yo sé, es adictivo (o podríamos decir que quienes realizan esa acción presentan algún tipo de problema psicológico que les crea esa dependencia ... es totalmente innecesario para llevar una vida normal, y, lo peor, es que crea daños en el cuerpo, es tóxico).
¿Ilegal o delito? Dependerá de las leyes en cada país, supongo.

Cualquier pegamento, y más si es sintético o químico (que lleva sustancias tóxicas, sin duda alguna) sirve para "colocarse", que es lo que buscan estos adictos que lo inhalan.

Si lees las instrucciones de cualquier pegamento que compres en una ferretería, al alcance de cualquiera (por lo tanto, prohibido, el producto, no está), verás que alarman sobre su toxicidad, y las recomendaciones de uso, entre ellas usarlo en ambiente ventilado (para que no respires demasiado sus vapores, que te dañan).

Los profesionales que tratan con estos productos, y cualquier otro que suelte vapores tóxicos, necesitan llevar unas mascarillas adecuadas.
No es lo mismo que tú cojas un bote de pegamento y lo uses, incluso en una habitación cerrada (poco ventilada), para por ejemplo pegar la suela de unas zapatillas. ¿Cuánto tiempo puedes estar bajo los efectos del mismo? ¿10 minutos?

Los profesionales, como mínimo pasan ... ¡horas! rodeados de estos productos, y otros aún más tóxicos.


----------



## araceli

Lo mismo que dice jilar pasa por acá. Se ven chicos por la calle aspirando el pegamento desde una bolsita de plástico.


----------



## Aviador

A propósito, el término calco del inglés _esnifar_, por aspirar drogas, sólo se usa en España, según sé. Por lo menos en Chile no se oye. ¿Me lo podrían confirmar los compañeros hispanoamericanos?


----------



## jilar

Será "hispanoamericanos" en todo caso, con minúscula (al contrario que en inglés) pues es un nombre común.


----------



## popckorn

yo diría: "he started sniffing glue", y no "he started to sniff glue".. no sé por qué me suena más natural.


----------



## Aviador

jilar said:


> Será "hispanoamericanos" en todo caso, con minúscula (al contrario que en inglés) pues es un nombre común.


Sí, lo sé, yo mismo he corregido este error en estos foros innumerables veces. Fue un lapsus que corrijo de inmediato.

P. D. Como descargo, para salvar mi reputación , sirva de prueba cómo escribí _latinoamericano_ e _hispanoamericano_ en otro hilo de estos foros minutos antes de tu advertencia. Todavía estoy sonrojado. No comeré postre esta noche .


----------



## The Newt

popckorn said:


> yo diría: "he started sniffing glue", y no "he started to sniff glue".. no sé por qué me suena más natural.



Concuerdo, cuando se refiere a un hábito que empezó a cierto punto, "he started sniffing glue" es más natural.


----------



## mijoch

I don't if there's a grammatical issue here, but "started sniffing/started to sniff" botb sound good to me--I don't know why.

I do have an English English ear.


----------



## The Newt

mijoch said:


> I don't if there's a grammatical issue here, but "started sniffing/started to sniff" both sound good to me--I don't know why.



They're both correct. I think in AE we'd be more likely to say the former, but there would be no objection to the latter.


----------



## Na'ilah

to sniff or sniffing - both work for me.


----------



## araceli

Aquí sí se dice esnifar (lunfardo).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aquí hay un artículo de 1989 que habla sobre la inhalación de solventes:

http://www.creces.cl/new/index.asp?imat=++>++24&tc=3&nc=5&art=396

Y "esnifar" no se usa por aquí, que yo sepa.


----------



## S.V.

Aquí está un hilo del Sólo Español. En México también tiene cierto uso, entre los jóvenes.


----------



## simpaticapejiguera

"Cuando lo supo, a los 10 años, el niño se perdió: empezó a *esnifar pegamento y visitó el primer correccional."*

_Yo sugiero: _

...started sniffing glue and wound up in the first correctional institution.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿No sería mejor "at his first..."?


----------



## jilar

En España se usa esnifar más bien para sustancias en polvo, ejemplo, la cocaína.
Es una palabra que alguien tomó del inglés, y se llegó a castellanizar del modo que vemos. De sniff, como acción, se crea esnifar.

Para el pegamento creo que se emplea más el verbo inhalar.

http://dirae.es/palabras/esnifar incorporada en 1984


----------



## araceli

Sí, jilar, tenés razón, para pegamento usamos inhalar, no me acordaba, gracias.


----------



## cacarulo

araceli said:


> Aquí sí se dice esnifar (lunfardo).


I disagree...
Here we use _jalar_: jalar merca, jalar ran (por Poxi Ran, la marca más conocida de pegamento). 
Esnifar es muy español de España para mi oído, salvo por aquella canción de los Redondos que usa la palabrita en cuestión...
Formalmente, inhalar o aspirar; en lunfardo, jalar.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Satoria said:


> El pegamento se puede comprar en muchas tiendas, ¿no?


Hola:
No tan así. En esta zona está prohibida su venta a menores de 18 años. 

Y para contestarle a Aviador: aspiran o inhalan pegamento; esfinar, hasta donde yo sé, no es de uso común en este país (no obstante aclaro que desconozco cuáles son los términos coloquiales que puedan ser comunes entre esa gente; imagino que debe de haber un montón).


----------



## tonguingaround

Nunca escuché "esnifar" en la Argentina. Sí decimos "tripear" o "estar de tour". (tour de drogas)


----------



## Na'ilah

Esnifar sounds like an anglicism to me...


----------



## popckorn

Creo que "trippear" o "estar de tour" hablan del efecto recreativo de una droga, especialmente de las alucinógenas, disociativas, o psiquedélicas; y no tanto de los estimulantes (mucho menos de los no-recreativos y más bien médicos depresores, anestésicos, ansiolíticos, antidepresivos, antipsicóticos, o narcóticos). 

Siendo un alucinógeno, el pegamento definitivamente te hace "viajar" o "trippear", pero "sniffar" hace referencia explícita al método de consumo, es decir la vía de administración del pegamento. Creo que utilizar "trippear" o "irse de tour" en este caso llevaría a perder especificidad descriptiva en el texto y también le daría un tono recreativo inadecuado para un texto objetivo, especialmente si es de origen formal o institucional y no la desenfadada auto-biografía de un "psiconauta".

----------

Nota: también decimos "trippear" en México, específicamente para referir al efecto recreativo de psicodélicos como la Mescalina (la molécula activa del Peyote y San Pedro, no el MDMA de los 70s en Valencia, España), el MDMA, los hongos, el LSD, y a veces para Cannabis. 

Nunca decimos "trippear" para referir al efecto de estimulantes como Cocaína, Metanfetamina, Anfetamina, Deribados de Efedrina, y demás sustancias de la familia de éstas. En el caso de las anteriores es más común decir "paniquear" (referente al estado de paranoia o pánico que alcanzan quienes abusan de esas sustancias). 

Los Anglos usan como slang para el efecto de los estimulantes antes mencionados, la palabra "Tweak", y para la persona que los abusa, usan la palabra "Tweaker". 

Tal vez recuerden al personaje adicto a la Cafeína (que en exceso produce el mismo efecto que la Cocaína) de la serie animada South Park, un niño con permanentes tics nerviosos, disposición paranoide, permanentemente despeinado y de apariencia desaliñada. 
Este personaje se llama "Tweaker". 

Cuando un individuo está bajo los influjos de estimulantes, en este contexto, los Anglos dirían "he is TWEAKING". 

En México, al menos, no usamos el anglicismo "tweakear" (dudo que exista), pero algunos bilingües usamos el término en inglés. 

La palabra "Tweak" tiene dos acepciones pertinentes: "Mejorar algo un poco para que funcione mejor" (e.g. "I tweaked your computer to run faster"), y la otra acepción "Espasmo, movimiento involuntario" (acepción compartida con la palabra "Twitch").

La gente nerviosa tiende a desarrollar tics bajo el influjo de estimulantes, es decir se ponen "Twitchy" o "Tweaky". 

En México del Noreste (cuna del tráfico de Cocaína a USA), el slang para referirse al influjo de la Cocaína (u otro estimulante químico/ilegal) es "andar* arreglado".
*Recuerden que en México se usa mucho "andar" como sustituto de "estar" (e.g. ando triste). En este caso es particularmente apto decir "andar arreglado" porque denota un estado transitivo (un efecto impermanente de una droga). 

Como pueden ver "Arreglado" comparte acepción con "Tweak" en cuanto a mejorar el funcionamiento de algo, lo que es pertinente ya que los estimulantes son drogas que inducen a alta eficiencia en el desempeño mental y físico. 

Otro slang del Noreste de México para referir al efecto de estimulantes ilegales es "Traer Truco" que también refiere al uso de una técnica secreta para mejorar el desempeño (i.e. drogas ilegales). 
"Traer truco" es usado a veces, de igual manera, para referirse a fisicoculturistas que usan Esteroides Anabólicos. 

En el Noroeste del México, otra cuna del tráfico de psicotrópicos a USA, se utiliza la expresión "Andar Alterado", para referirse al estado de Hiperactividad inducida por estimulantes. Dicha región toma la expresión de la generalizada expresión "Auto Alterado" que denota la modificación del equipo de un auto para hacerlo más rápido, lo que nos lleva de nuevo a un concepto similar a "Tweak". 

En el caso de "Alterado" como expresión común entre cocainómanos, no comparte raíz cultural con "Estados de Conciencia Alterados" que proviene de otra cultura más bien psicodélica y contemplativa de la cultura hippie. "Alterado" en el contexto cocainómano indica una idionsicracia criminal, la cultura "buchona" (de sicarios o mercenarios del crimen organizado) y es más bien usado en la baja cultura. 

----

De vuelta al Esnifar vs Inhalar vs Trippear vs Viajar:

Es importante, al traducir, ser lo más objetivo posible; volviendo a la duda del OP, en este caso se hace referencia a la técnica de consumo y no a los efectos del mismo.

Por lo último creo que "Esnifar" es más apto, porque refiere al método de consumo, pero también es impreciso porque según la RAE refiere a la introducción de Cocaína u otra droga EN POLVO por la nariz. 

Inhalar, en mi opinion, es la forma correcta, debido a que refiere al método de consumo, específicamente en forma de introducción de GASES/VAPORES por las vias respiratorias (boca o nariz). El pegamento coloca por vía de sus vapores, como cualquier otro solvente químico tóxico, usualmente por la boca, debido a que permite la introducción de mayores cantidades de vapor a la vez.


----------



## cacarulo

Anécdota personal, que comprenderán más cabalmente los argentinos.
La semana pasada voy por Rivadavia, a una cuadra de plaza Once, siete de la tarde... Entre los transeúntes se destacan dos o tres púberes, sucios y exaltados, que caminan desarticuladamente. Uno de ellos, el más extrovertido, pasa a mi lado, extiende su mano con una lata de pegamento cubierta por una bolsa, y (¡no sé por qué a mí!) me convida, sonriendo: "¿Querés jalar?".
Trip y tripear por esta zona se usa más para el ácido lisérgico, sustancia utilizada generalmente por gente de mayor poder adquisitivo. El pegamento, en cambio, es una sustancia propia de desclasados, marginales, adolescentes y jóvenes homeless...


----------



## popckorn

Definitivamente una droga marginal. 

Y tu anécdota rindió fruto: "Jalar".

"Jalar pega" es una expresión que he escuchado antes en América del Sur. 

En México le dicen "dar una jalada" o "dar una calada" a un cigarrillo o porro, aludiendo a la bocanada, a la inhalación del humo. 

Creo que "sniffing glue" puede ser traducido sin problema como "jalar pegamento" en un contexto informal, o vernacular. Aunque en un texto formal dirigido a no-iniciados podría no ser inmediatamente evidente la inhalación de vapores. 


Una jalón de aire y vapores.


----------



## tonguingaround

Hola cacarulo, precisamente me encuentro tomando un café a 15 cuadras de Plaza Once. 

De acuerdo con vos, "trip" y "tripear" se usan más para el ácido lisérgico utilizada por gente de mayor poder adquisitivo. Me resultó raro que te digan "jalar" porque esa palabra no se usa en Argentina como vos y yo bien sabemos. ¿Serà de otro pais latinoamericano la persona que se te acercó y te ofreció pegamento ? (no me llamaría la atención porque últimamente escucho español no-argentino por todos lados).

Escuchè "jalar" en Perù, creo. Lo usaban también para lo que nosotros llamamos "bochar" en Argentina.
Ejemplo:
Me bocharon en el examen = Me jalaron en el examen (flunked the exam).
Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo desde siempre (desde este siglo seguro, y tal vez desde los años 90) conozco jalar para la cocaína y para el pegamento. 
Y si bien comparto eso de que en algunas zonas de Buenos Aires y sus alrededores se escuchan cada vez más acentos extranjeros, sobre todo del Altiplano y colombianos, estos pibitos -al menos el que me habló- eran argentinos. 
"El q ande esta noche reloco q se ponga a bailar, q levante las manos el q quiera jalar" (sic), dice la letra de una canción de un grupo de cumbia villera, La Base Musical, y en su cancionero encuentro dos temas más que usan la palabrita...
Buscando en google _jalar merca ran_ _cumbia_ se hallarán mas canciones (entre ellas el hit "Quiero vitamina", de Damas Gratis) y algunos vocabularios donde se da cuenta del uso de este verbo para designar tal acción.

PD: depende de para dónde sean las 15 cuadras, cuidate al salir, ja...


----------



## tonguingaround

Hola
   Puede que te lo hayan dicho argentinos como nosotros, pero el verbo "jalar" es importado de otro país latinoamericano (aparentemente, a travès de las canciones y gente que se mudò a estos pagos en la última década). No sé que edad tenés pero pasé los 40 y hasta mis 30 años al menos nunca lo escuché ni por asomo. .
Saludos.


----------



## cacarulo

Yo también pasé los 40, la repu... eh, perdón... 
La cumbia villera data de 2001, aproximadamente, así que en ese tiempo ya se usaba. No tengo claro si la tengo oída de antes, de otros ámbitos, tal vez más rockeros. 
Y en el DRAE aparece registrada en Perú, pero no sé si vino desde allí hacia acá, o si el camino fue el inverso.

Agrego: Oscar Conde, en su diccionario lunfardo de 1998, la registra.


----------



## tonguingaround

Y bueh, habrà que jalar (o que halar?)


----------



## Satoria

http://blogs.elpais.com/emperrados/...-exito-o-como-un-perro-te-cambia-la-vida.html

Parece que esnifar se usa en España, por ejemplo es este caso, el artículo donde extraje la frase.


----------

